# strut bar for the b12?



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

hi all,
after searching in germany like mad this is my last hope to get one.
there never were any around here. the only producer i heard of is a factory called "cusco" somewhere in asia (...).

same situation in the us...?
any help is welcome...


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Any front or rear strut tower brace designed to fit the B13 (91-94 US) chassis should work. 

Fronts can be found easily on Ebay and are pretty inexpensive. Got mine there a year ago and has held up fine. 

A rear can be found from Active Tuning HERE 

Good Luck. :cheers:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

There could be a clearance problem on the E16 stock air cleaner setup. Does it fit the GA without any mods?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Not sure about the E series, but on the GA it fits without any modification (barely) . In process of building my new intake setup now, hopefully will have something cool to show soon ! :thumbup:


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

sure that it fits the coupe too...?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not. If you'd like me to, i can give you some measurement across my car from strut tower to strut tower. Do you have an underhood shot of your car ?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Here is the link to an E16 with a strut bar. He had to customize his air cleaner. Looks good. Search "strut bar" and there is a ton of posts.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

If all of the sentras and pulsars have the exact same suspention setup so one would asume that the clearances should be pretty close, if not exact.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> I am not. If you'd like me to, i can give you some measurement across my car from strut tower to strut tower. Do you have an underhood shot of your car ?


would be great. i'll do a shot over the weekend and post it on monday.
will make some measurements too.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

yes it fit the coupe ... coupe and sedan have the same suspension setup... i got it just like Popkorn pics on my coupe.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

sounds good. i tried to post a picture, don't know why it doesn't work.
anyway, the distance is about 102 cm, whatever that may be in inches...

@ mart:
where did you get yours from?


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey astreamk1, on your car domain you say you have a pacesetter short shifter, how well dose it work.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

tom said:


> sounds good. i tried to post a picture, don't know why it doesn't work.
> anyway, the distance is about 102 cm, whatever that may be in inches...
> 
> @ mart:
> where did you get yours from?


Tom I took a measurement across the struts and I got like 102 cm from center to center of the strut tops. 


Sixways, yes I have the Pacesetter shifter in my car. I have my throw adjusted down to like 2 1/2 inches or less between gears and it's great. It is a nice piece and makes the car a lot of fun to drive. I'd recommend getting one while they are still availible. :thumbup:


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

thanx for measuring too. then it should definitely fit.

is this the one that's mounted in your car...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7961305617

i already asked the guy who's selling it, but he's not sure about that...


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

That one looks slightly different, but it should work. Those bars generally have adjustable end links so you can make it fit exactly. 

The only modification I had to do was to trim the drivers side mounting bracket a bit so it would sit flat on the strut tower. The mounting point for the hood prop was in the way a little and it was easier to trim the bracket than to cut the car all up.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> yes it fit the coupe ... coupe and sedan have the same suspension setup... i got it just like Popkorn pics on my coupe.


That setup belongs to MinuteRice. Have not seen him around for a while. He had to mod his air cleaner to make it fit an E series motor. You too?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I started my intake finally this week and now my strut bar is in the way as it kinda crosses right over the edge of the TBI opening. I am going to just move the bar to the front of the brackets, get longer bolts, and I made steel spacers to take up the slack where the bar was. Should still do the job and give me enough clearance for my new intake piping. :thumbup:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> steel spacers to take up the slack where the bar was. Should give me enough clearance. :thumbup:


That's it! How thick of steel spacer you lookin at? How thick would it need to be to clear the E16 filter housing?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, I have the GA16i, so not sure how the E16 compares ? Minute Rice mounted his bar towards the rear of the engine bay, I mounted mine towards the front and it just cleared the stock airbox (barely) . I just moved the bar to the outside if the brackets (towards front of car) and put 2 steel spacers in between the brackets for support, and used longer bolts. My new intake is 3 inch pipe, and would have cause me grief. As soon as I pick up some longer bolts, i'll get a picture posted to clarify how I spaced it.


----------

